
LibreOffice 5.2.1 released - okket
https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-still/?version=5.2.1
======
okket
FYI: Currently the LibreOffice Conference 2016 is held in Brno / Czech
Republic [1], the schedule is here [2]. Follow #libocon [3] or @libreoffice on
Twitter for live coverage.

[1] [https://conference.libreoffice.org/](https://conference.libreoffice.org/)

[2]
[https://conference.libreoffice.org/assets/Conference/Brno/br...](https://conference.libreoffice.org/assets/Conference/Brno/brno-
schedule.pdf)

[3] [https://twitter.com/hashtag/libocon](https://twitter.com/hashtag/libocon)

If anyone can find the release notes for the 5.2.1 version, I'd be grateful.
Looks like this detail got lost in the conference chaos...

~~~
wila
Actually I came here to ask about that.

Clicking a bit around did appear to give me the release notes [1]

[1]
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.2](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.2)

~~~
okket
That are the release notes for 5.2, but for 5.2.1?

~~~
davidgerard
[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/09/07/4420/](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/09/07/4420/)

This has the list of fixes in each RC:

* [https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.2.1/RC1](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.2.1/RC1)

* [https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.2.1/RC2](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.2.1/RC2)

------
JohnTHaller
Not sure how the oddball link above came to be, but the proper link should be
this: [https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-
fresh/](https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/)

5.2.1 is LibreOffice Fresh. 5.1.5 is LibreOffice Still (older branch so more
stable but without the newer features).

~~~
okket
Sorry for the link confusion. I clicked on the page for a long time searching
for a blog post or release notes that links to release specific information
and not generic download page.

There is now a press release:
[https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/09/07/4420/](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/09/07/4420/)

